# Movies to avoid this weekend



## still so sad (May 27, 2013)

Being Valentines's Day and snowy were we live, WH will probably suggest that we stay in and watch some movies this weekend.

What titles can you all think of that have triggered you in the past?

Recently, I learned the hard way not to watch

This Is Where I Leave You

Any other suggestions?


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

still so sad said:


> Being Valentines's Day and snowy were we live, WH will probably suggest that we stay in and watch some movies this weekend.
> 
> What titles can you all think of that have triggered you in the past?
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure Predator, The Exorcist and the Rocky series are free from triggers from most people, give these a try. About the only things I can watch these days or similar. There is usually a trigger anywhere you look. Tread lightly.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

still so sad said:


> Being Valentines's Day and snowy were we live, WH will probably suggest that we stay in and watch some movies this weekend.
> 
> What titles can you all think of that have triggered you in the past?
> 
> ...


Add anything on Lifetime or the Investigative Discovery channels to the list.


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

still so sad said:


> Being Valentines's Day and snowy were we live, WH will probably suggest that we stay in and watch some movies this weekend.
> 
> What titles can you all think of that have triggered you in the past?
> 
> ...


I can't even watch Bridges of [email protected] County ever again. I used to like that movie. Now all I see is that Meryl Streep is a dirty cheater to a man that dedicated his life to her. In death she scraps his decades of love for the ONS partner and wants to be buried next to him.


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Add anything on Lifetime or the Investigative Discovery channels to the list.


Bravo as well.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Unfaithful with Richard Gere and Diane Lane. She is the consummate sl*t in that movie.

And although I have yet to see it, The Descendents, with George Clooney, is a movie that I have heard might also have "trigger effects" on certain individuals.*


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Anything to do with the presence of affairs....ESPECIALLY if thier are kids involved are triggers.....


When it's a side mention to the movie it's a bit more tolerable.

For example unfaithful I watched prior to WS affair I couldn't now. When Harry met Sally didn't bother me before or now. So depends how it's portrayed.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Unfaithful triggered me back in the day.

I sat there watching that movie in anger. How a loving husband who any woman would kill to have gets cheated on. I hated Diane Lane while watching that movie. Well, her character, not her.


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

vellocet said:


> Unfaithful triggered me back in the day.
> 
> I sat there watching that movie in anger. How a loving husband who any woman would kill to have gets cheated on. I hated Diane Lane while watching that movie. Well, her character, not her.


Me too brother. I hate that movie now. POS WW didn't even have the guts to take the rap for hubby at the end. That moment though, when he brought that object down on OM's head? Damn that must have felt so good. I think every BS on the planet who saw that movie said "oh yeah!!!"


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

........this topicality is most likely the reason the only TV I watch includes shows like "How It's Made" ......and "Modern Marvels".


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

vellocet said:


> Unfaithful triggered me back in the day.
> 
> I sat there watching that movie in anger. How a loving husband who any woman would kill to have gets cheated on. I hated Diane Lane while watching that movie. Well, her character, not her.


Diane Lane also played a wife cheating with Viggo Mortensen in a movie called A Walk on the Moon. Her husband (Liev Schreiber) is a solid, stand up guy in that one, too. 

What is it about her? 

Good movie by the way, and Anna Paquin is good as the teenage daughter who discovers the affair.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Vel/Kev: I know exactly how the both of you feel! I know that I sat there in that movie theater watching it with my brother and sister-in-law in 2002, and both my brother and I were totally disgusted. While he and Sis were lovingly married right out of college, for better than 40 years, I was coming off of D#1, which also encompassed my corporate climber XW(my boys mother) who slept with a geriatric corporate VP in procuring a promotion in her department that she was no more qualified for than the man in the moon!

That movie hit me with personal flashbacks as I felt so totally betrayed, dirty and grimy after having watched it!

Why Gere's character did what he did, protected her, and still took her back is totally beyond me! I know that the movie pretty much ended at that French landfill, but I could greatly visualize Lane's character, as later selling him out to the authorities, sending him to prison!

But little did I realize that what lay ahead in store for me, marriage-wise, was going to make D#1 look like an absolute picnic!*


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

KingwoodKev said:


> Me too brother. I hate that movie now. POS WW didn't even have the guts to take the rap for hubby at the end. That moment though, when he brought that object down on OM's head? Damn that must have felt so good. I think every BS on the planet who saw that movie said "oh yeah!!!"


Actually, while I'd NEVER do this, as far as the movie and it not being reality, I was thinking just what he was thinking at the end of the movie when he said, "I didn't want to kill him I wanted to kill you!!!"


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

VermisciousKnid said:


> Diane Lane also played a wife cheating with Viggo Mortensen in a movie called A Walk on the Moon. Her husband (Liev Schreiber) is a solid, stand up guy in that one, too.
> 
> What is it about her?


Maybe she plays the part too well because she is like that in real life?


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Hurtin_Still said:


> ........this topicality is most likely the reason the only TV I watch includes shows like "How It's Made" ......and "Modern Marvels".


I'd watch them anyway. Mythbusters, too. I could watch a marathon of any of them. I have, actually.


----------



## Retribution (Apr 30, 2012)

Add the TV shows Satisfaction and The Affair to the list. Also the movie Take This Waltz.

About Unfaithful, I'd not been betrayed when I first saw this and was horrified by how it made me feel. I knew in that moment just how devastating adultery can be. Little did I know it was really far far worse. Diane Lane did such a good job playing her part that I still have a hard time looking at her and not triggering regardless the movie/show she's in.

Movies I recommend: Anything SpongeBob, ultra-violent, or revenge focused. Get your catharsis on!


----------



## Devastated an lost (Oct 29, 2014)

The Edge with Anthony Hopkins & pretty much anything else on TV. except maybe the discovery channel or food network..


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

Retribution said:


> Add the TV shows Satisfaction and The Affair to the list. Also the movie Take This Waltz.
> 
> About Unfaithful, I'd not been betrayed when I first saw this and was horrified by how it made me feel. I knew in that moment just how devastating adultery can be. Little did I know it was really far far worse. Diane Lane did such a good job playing her part that I still have a hard time looking at her and not triggering regardless the movie/show she's in.
> 
> Movies I recommend: Anything SpongeBob, ultra-violent, or revenge focused. Get your catharsis on!


:iagree::iagree::iagree:
I trigger big time because in that movie she had it all. A great life, kid, husband that adored her and she pissed it all away for some penis in her vagina. That's the God's honest truth of it. Now I know exactly how that feels. So do you.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

KingwoodKev said:


> :iagree::iagree::iagree:
> I trigger big time because in that movie she had it all. A great life, kid, husband that adored her and she pissed it all away* for some penis in her vagina * That's the God's honest truth of it. Now I know exactly how that feels. So do you.


*Kev: Those words that you just stated resoundlingly ring out in my ears! If my rich, skanky XW were to ever emotionally break down and confess about her devious misgivings against me, I could hear her screaming out something to the effect, "I just wanted some penis in me! But just not yours!"*


----------



## leon1 (Sep 3, 2014)

Feast of love is one to avoid to .


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

I just avoid movies about Adultery. I am not going to sit at home for the rest of my life and bemoan... Yes I went through what all BS went through and you know what. I am NOT a VICTIM!

I don't celebrate Valentine's day. I get my girl flowers all the time so corporate America can do this one without me. 

I am going to grab my woman take her upstairs and do dirty.... dishes while she takes a nap!  Enjoy your life. God made us all special.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

This one's pretty obvious. 










SHUDDDDER!!!


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

arbitrator said:


> *
> And although I have yet to see it, The Descendents, with George Clooney, is a movie that I have heard might also have "trigger effects" on certain individuals.*


The first time I saw The Descendents I was triggered. But the second time I was watching Clooney's reactions more closely and wasn't triggered by the wife's cheating.

The movie gets the cheater script accurately. Even the friends who knew but chose to not tell him because they didn't want to get involved.

I think it is a good movie but one to watch alone, not with your WS.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Pretty much anything with Jennifer Aniston or Jason Bateman.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Pretty much anything with Jennifer Aniston or Jason Bateman.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Don't forget Hugh Grant.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Eyes Wide Shut.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

KingwoodKev said:


> I can't even watch Bridges of [email protected] County ever again. I used to like that movie. Now all I see is that Meryl Streep is a dirty cheater to a man that dedicated his life to her. In death she scraps his decades of love for the ONS partner and wants to be buried next to him.


:iagree:

This movie disgusted me from the getgo. Though just a movie, I always thought it was disgusting and always felt bad for the husband.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Forest said:


> Eyes Wide Shut.


*Forest: That is one wierd-assed movie! Got up and walked out on it at the theater ~ but snuck into something else!*


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Pretty much anything with Jennifer Aniston or Jason Bateman.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


To be sure...I'd rather eat shards of glass than anything with either of them in it.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*For all you guys who channel surf periodically, I pray that you are not fortunate enough to run into an episode of this: *


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> This one's pretty obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Amp! You are so right. That’s a tremendous Trigger for some.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *For all you guys who channel surf periodically, I pray that you are not fortunate enough to run into an episode of this: *


Isn't he a former counsellor and former personal trainer?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

VermisciousKnid said:


> I'd watch them anyway. Mythbusters, too. I could watch a marathon of any of them. I have, actually.


I watch MB just to see Keri in those tight jeans. 

Yum.....eee.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

IIJokerII said:


> Don't forget Hugh Grant.


Add Kristen Scott Thomas to that list. She's played the adulterous WW many times. 

One movie she did, "Leaving", she plays a WW who leaves her BS for a carpenter. At the end of the movie she sneaks into her BS's house and shoots him dead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Retribution (Apr 30, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Add Kristen Scott Thomas to that list. She's played the adulterous WW many times.
> 
> One movie she did, "Leaving", she plays a WW who leaves her BS for a carpenter. At the end of the movie she sneaks into her BS's house and shoots him dead.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ironically I believe she has played the WW in real life as well. Who better to play the part?


----------

